# Help...I don't know what I have!



## mnrmommy (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm a 25 year old female. I have pretty much every symptom of hypothyroidism (right now). But I feel like I cycle back and forth between hyper and hypo. I've had my thyroid tested several times over the past few years and it ALWAYS comes back normal. Finally I decided to do some research of my own and realized that thyroid antibodies can skew results. So, I had an ANA done (bc I had to ask for it) and it came back normal. My very wonderful PCP decided to do a thyroid ultrasound anyway (for one just to be thorough and I think she was still looking for a reason to refer me to an endocrinologist). It came back normal except for a few fluid-filled cysts so she gave me the referral. I went to the endo and he was pretty terrible. He basically looked at my labs (my TSH in March was 1.9, don't remember the FT3 and FT4 numbers but they were normal) and the ultrasound results and said "well you have all the symptoms but your thyroid is normal soooo...have a great day!" He ordered another TSH and FT4 but I think it was pretty much just to humor me. Well lo and behold, he just called and said my TSH came back at 5.0 and FT4 was normal which "indicates hypo" but he thinks its an isolated incident and wants to have me retested and have another ANA done before he starts me on meds. He also isn't worried at all about the cysts on the ultrasound and doesn't think I need a followup or anything (the radiologist recommended a followup ultrasound at 3 months). Right now I have SERIOUS hypo symptoms...my hair is falling out in clumps, I've put on 15lbs in the past 3 months, dizziness, shaky hands, no tolerance for heat or cold, I'm so extremely exhausted, weak, and sore all over. But, three months or so ago I had all the hyper symptoms including fast heartrate, sweating, weight loss, rash, vomiting. This has been going on for probably 10 years now. I go a few months feeling hypo and then a few months feeling hyper. I am MISERABLE PEOPLE!!

So, basically, I want to know: Can an ANA give a false negative? Because the only thing I can think of to explain my symptoms is Hashi's and that's an autoimmune thing, right? Another suspicion they have is Lupus but with the negative ANA that's not a possibility either. ANY information or insight that anyone can offer will be VERY greatly appreciated!!

My test results:

These are from February.

TSH 1.962 (.4-4.2)

FT4 .75 (.71-1.85)

I don't know if I'm reading this right but I think its:
Thyroglobulin antibodies <20 (<20)
Thyroglobulin 44.7 (2.0-35.0)

It also says ANA screen negative and
Thyroid peroxidase antibodies 11 (<35)

The labs I had done in May, TSH was 5. I don't know what the FT4 was but he said it was normal. Those are the only labs he ran that time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mnrmommy said:


> I'm a 25 year old female. I have pretty much every symptom of hypothyroidism (right now). But I feel like I cycle back and forth between hyper and hypo. I've had my thyroid tested several times over the past few years and it ALWAYS comes back normal. Finally I decided to do some research of my own and realized that thyroid antibodies can skew results. So, I had an ANA done (bc I had to ask for it) and it came back normal. My very wonderful PCP decided to do a thyroid ultrasound anyway (for one just to be thorough and I think she was still looking for a reason to refer me to an endocrinologist). It came back normal except for a few fluid-filled cysts so she gave me the referral. I went to the endo and he was pretty terrible. He basically looked at my labs (my TSH in March was 1.9, don't remember the FT3 and FT4 numbers but they were normal) and the ultrasound results and said "well you have all the symptoms but your thyroid is normal soooo...have a great day!" He ordered another TSH and FT4 but I think it was pretty much just to humor me. Well lo and behold, he just called and said my TSH came back at 5.0 and FT4 was normal which "indicates hypo" but he thinks its an isolated incident and wants to have me retested and have another ANA done before he starts me on meds. He also isn't worried at all about the cysts on the ultrasound and doesn't think I need a followup or anything (the radiologist recommended a followup ultrasound at 3 months). Right now I have SERIOUS hypo symptoms...my hair is falling out in clumps, I've put on 15lbs in the past 3 months, dizziness, shaky hands, no tolerance for heat or cold, I'm so extremely exhausted, weak, and sore all over. But, three months or so ago I had all the hyper symptoms including fast heartrate, sweating, weight loss, rash, vomiting. This has been going on for probably 10 years now. I go a few months feeling hypo and then a few months feeling hyper. I am MISERABLE PEOPLE!!
> 
> So, basically, I want to know: Can an ANA give a false negative? Because the only thing I can think of to explain my symptoms is Hashi's and that's an autoimmune thing, right? Another suspicion they have is Lupus but with the negative ANA that's not a possibility either. ANY information or insight that anyone can offer will be VERY greatly appreciated!!
> 
> ...


You still sound hyper to me. Symptoms can and do cross over.

One test will settle the issue.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And you are right about the antibodies skewing the regular thyroid panel. They block the receptor sites and so forth.

I would be willing to bet you have TSI. You should have none.










Also, antibodies like ANA wax and wane, it is hard to catch them when they are active but we know they are there.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

:anim_32: Welcome from another newbie!


----------

